# liver shunt surgery



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

well, after many vets later, we have decided to up djangos liver shunt surgery from october 2nd to next friday. he just can't continue for a few more weeks in the condition he is in. i lost more weight, i am afraid he will just get sicker and weaker. we are confident in the vets and his procedure, the surgery is done arthroscopiclaly. we have educated our selves as much as possible with this potential condition and are confident in our decision. has anyones dog had liver shunt surgery? i'd love feedback on their recovery etc. i spoke with a woman with a yorkie whose dog had the surgery and she said she has a new dog, he's doing great. love the feedback! thanks


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I wish I could help you, but I haven't been through this myself. I'm sure it's been a whirlwind of research and vet visits for you though and I hope the end result is a healthy Django. I will be thinking of you both on Friday.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I have nothing to offer except my support! and lots of hugs to you and your family and belly rubs to django. I'll be sending out positive, healing thoughts next friday. Please keep us posted.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Sending you best wishes. I am sure you've made the right decision based on all of your research. I just know your little guy will be as good as new.

(((Hugs))) Jean


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Django's mom~ Linda's (lfung5) Bella had liver shunt surgery and is doing well. I know if you PM or email her she'll be happy to give you any info to help ease your mind. She doesn't get on here as often as she used to so, email may be the better way to reach her.

My prayers and healing thoughts are w/you and Django.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Djangos Mom, we would love to be able to direct our prayers to you by name. Could you share your first name with us. I feel so sad about django.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that Django has to have surgery. We'll be sending prayers and good thoughts his way for a successful surgery and and easy recovery. Poor guy. I hope, like the Yorkie, that he gets back to being a happy, healthy Hav.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm sending healing vibes for a fast recovery for your little buddy!!
Carole


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

missy, my name is ageleke and thanks to everyone for their prayers


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ageleke, you and Django are getting all my positive thoughts...


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am sorry to hear that Django continues to do poorly. Request that your vet check his bleeding and clotting times prior to surgery because liver disease can alter these.

Please PM Ifung. Also read what others have posted on the Liver shunt/Mvd site. I will look for some specific sites when I get a chance. I have family visiting right now.

We will keep Django in our prayers.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Best of luck to you and your little buddy. I hope Django feels better soon.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm sorry that Django need surgery. I hope that everything goes well!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think it is wonderful that you are being pro-active in Django's care and have been able to move up his surgery date. Like you,I would imagine it'll be to his benefit as he will be stronger/healthy. 

I am wishing you the best outcome for Django and hoping you will keep us updated on his condition.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

We'll be sending good thoughts on Friday.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Special prayers for a successful surgery and quick recovery for Django.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Ageleke, you are such a brave and caring Hav-mom. Good luck and prayers for Django's surgery. Please keep us up to date.


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

It breaks my heart to hear about our dear furkids being sick. The thought of mine being in a similar position brings me to the brink of tears. I can't imagine how difficult an experience it might be, but I hope that knowing others' have been though this and had it turn out well is a comfort. Django is lucky to have such a caring a family who is doing all they can to ensure his well-being. You're in my thoughts and I wish Django a speedy recovery and return to RLHs. :hug: Please keep us updated!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I am sorry to hear that Django is not well and I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers for a successful surgery and quick recovery. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I wish Django and you the best. Do they plan on keeping him overnight? I hope pray all goes well.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Wishing Django and you all the best!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about Django. Bella had liver surgery when she was 1.5 years old. Her surgery went very well and she now has a normal life. The specifics are fuzzy, since it was a few years ago. I do remember she had the surgery that closed off the shunt completely. She did not have the band procedure. Please feel free to contact me if you need to talk further.

I feel for you and pray the surgery goes well. Kisses to little Django.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Best wishes for a successful surgery for Django. Hope this will make him feel much better. :hug:


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

thanks to all, we had to take django to the vet tonight, they put him in ICU, he lost another 1/2 pound, hasn't eaten in 2 days. they need to get some fluids in him etc. etc and the vet has moved his surgery to thursday instead of friday. hopefully we can bring him home tomorrow to spend the night with us before he goes in for surgery. he just looked so sad and sick when we dropped him off tonight, we had a bad weekend, diarreah, vomiting, etc. poor guy, hate to see him suffer. hopefully all will go well thursday. staying positive.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Ageleke, I am so sorry to hear about Django. I am hoping and praying that thursday you get the answers.

I know we all feel this could be any of our furkids... we are with you.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am heartbroken that Django is doing so poorly. Please keep us posted. I am so worried. Django and you remain in my prayers.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Please keep us all posted. I am so sorry to hear that Django had such a bad weekend. I will be thinking of him and praying everything goes well with his surgery.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

littlebuddy said:


> thanks to all, we had to take django to the vet tonight, they put him in ICU, he lost another 1/2 pound, hasn't eaten in 2 days. they need to get some fluids in him etc. etc and the vet has moved his surgery to thursday instead of friday. hopefully we can bring him home tomorrow to spend the night with us before he goes in for surgery. he just looked so sad and sick when we dropped him off tonight, we had a bad weekend, diarreah, vomiting, etc. poor guy, hate to see him suffer. hopefully all will go well thursday. staying positive.


I am so sad to hear Django is not well. I will be saying prayers for you and Django wishing for a fast recovery from his surgery. Please give him a kiss and hug from me, thinking of you sending you lots of :hug::hug:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ageleke, it breaks my heart to hear how poorly Django is doing now. It's very hard to see them sick and helpless. I hope the surgery goes well. It doesn't sound terribly invasive, which is a great thing! Dogs usually recover rather quickly from shunt surgery so we will only hope for the best for Django.  

((((hugs)))) to you all and please keep us posted!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope and pray the best for Django. I can't believe how quickly this is going, but it sounds like you are doing the right thing. It sounds like the vet has his best interest and are carefully watching him. That is the blessing within this big ordeal.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Ageleke, I'm so sorry to hear that little Django is feeling so sick. That is just heartbreaking when they're sick and you can't make them feel better.
We will be sending all good thoughts and prayers for Django's healing, to guide the vet, and for your peace of mind.

I can't wait to see more of your beautiful black and white photos of your beautiful, happy and healthy Django.

Beverly


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Ageleke, I will pray for your strength and peace of mind through this ordeal and for Django's successful surgery. Cazzie and Chelsie send him get-well-quick lickies and here's a hug for you.
Suzy:hug:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry that Django is undergoing surgery. When the dogs stop eating, you know they're feeling really sick. I'm hoping for a very successful outcome. Hugs to you and Django.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

A- I hope Django is home with you today getting lots of lovin. I will be thinking of him and you tomorrow. Sending out positive, healing vibes Django's way.


----------



## havaneselu (Jun 13, 2007)

littlebuddy said:


> thanks to all, we had to take django to the vet tonight, they put him in ICU, he lost another 1/2 pound, hasn't eaten in 2 days. they need to get some fluids in him etc. etc and the vet has moved his surgery to thursday instead of friday. hopefully we can bring him home tomorrow to spend the night with us before he goes in for surgery. he just looked so sad and sick when we dropped him off tonight, we had a bad weekend, diarreah, vomiting, etc. poor guy, hate to see him suffer. hopefully all will go well thursday. staying positive.


I'm so sorry to hear that Django has been so sick. I hope he's feeling better after getting some IV fluids at the vet. It's really hard on these little guys to not be able to eat.

I hope the surgery goes well for him. If you have a chance, see if you can join the MVD and Liver Shunt support group on yahoo. It's been very helpful for me over time. (My dogs have not required surgery, being affected by MVD and irritable bowel syndrome. They're managed medically, not surgically.)

I'll be sending lots of positive thoughts your way. Please keep us posted!
lu


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Surgery is in the morning and I will be praying for him. I hope that you have had some cuddle time prior to surgery. Please let us know immediately post-op. We are worried with you.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I hope his surgery goes well tomorrow...I will be thining of him!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to read of Django's illness getting so much more severe,so quickly(it seems).:hug: I'm wishing him the best outcome tomorrow.:angel:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I will be thinking of Django also! That breaks my heart.. his spirit shows in his photos. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and little Django.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I'm thinking of you and Django today.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm glad to see you are staying positive. I'm thinking of Django today.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I will be thinking of Django today and sending well wishes.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

More prayers being said for you and Django today.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sending good thoughts your way...
Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I am keeping Django in my thoughts and prayers today. Please let us know how he is post surgery. He's a beautiful boy and I'm so sorry he got sick so quickly. I know how worried you will be so I"m sending hugs your way.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm thinking of Django today, and praying for a quick turnaround.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ageleke, thinking of you and Django today.


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Saying the healing prayers all day. Our hearts are with you. Ruthann and Annabelle


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:Thinking and praying for Django and family! :grouphug:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Hang in there, I know this isn't an easy road for you right now. I will pray the vets hands will be guided to do what is best for a complete healing.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

well, django had his surgery, it was not a liver shunt so, they did a liver biopsy to determine exactly what's going on. the good thing is that they did not have to open him up so we can bring him home tonight. i don't think it looks good, i will keep you all posted. thanks to everyone for their thoughts and prayers. it really does help!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ageleke,

How do they know its not a liver shunt if they did not 'open him up'?? So what do the vets think is wrong with him that makes you think its not good?????

Ryan


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

littlebuddy said:


> well, django had his surgery, it was not a liver shunt so, they did a liver biopsy to determine exactly what's going on. the good thing is that they did not have to open him up so we can bring him home tonight. i don't think it looks good, i will keep you all posted. thanks to everyone for their thoughts and prayers. it really does help!


I am sending you both huge hugs.

Have they indicated what they think is happening?


----------



## tikaboo (Aug 9, 2008)

I am so sorry, We will keep you in our thought and prayers. :hug::hug:


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

the reason we went with this vet was because they do a procedure arthrosopically where they inject dye into the spleen, they us a type of imaging that helps them determine without a doubt, whether a shunt is inside the liver or ouside the liver. if it is inside the liver, they cann't do anything to correct it and take a biopsy of the liver, if it is outside the liver, they open him up and fix the problem, ususally with a ring type device that goes around the liver. so, the biopsy will determine if it is MVD or another form of liver disease. from what i have read, most liver diseases don't respond much to meds, we know for a fact he was not, so the prognosis is not good but nothing will be determined until that biopsy comes back. so until then, we will try to stay positive.


----------



## havaneselu (Jun 13, 2007)

littlebuddy said:


> the reason we went with this vet was because they do a procedure arthrosopically where they inject dye into the spleen, they us a type of imaging that helps them determine without a doubt, whether a shunt is inside the liver or ouside the liver. if it is inside the liver, they cann't do anything to correct it and take a biopsy of the liver, if it is outside the liver, they open him up and fix the problem, ususally with a ring type device that goes around the liver. so, the biopsy will determine if it is MVD or another form of liver disease. from what i have read, most liver diseases don't respond much to meds, we know for a fact he was not, so the prognosis is not good but nothing will be determined until that biopsy comes back. so until then, we will try to stay positive.


There are DEFINITELY ways to manage liver disease. Please do not give up with this. The chances are very good that if your little guy is so ill and he also has MVD, that he has irritable bowel syndrome besides. If you then treat with some things to support the liver (such as denosyl or at least Vetri-DMG) and milk thistle and change his diet, you'll see some good changes. Aquired shunts are more difficult to manage, but again, it can be done.

If you haven't had a chance, please go to yahoo groups and look for the Liver_Shunt_And_MVD_Support group. There are several canine liver groups from which to choose. I've found this one very useful. It can help you as you figure out what to do to help your sweet Hav.

Sending lots of positive energy your way!
lu


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Ageleke ~ Did they do just a needle biopsy? If there is a liver problem, many times it is better diagnosed with "bigger piece" of the liver and possibly in more than one area of the liver. I hope Django feels better soon.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Thinking of you and hoping you get some good news soon.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear you didn't get a definate answer and fix with his surgery. I know it's so hard to wait and not have answers. I'm praying for you both that Django's vet comes up with some good answers and you can work out a plan for his care.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

We're keeping you and Django in our thoughts. Please let us know what the vet says is going on.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ditto.


----------



## Tooetpulik (May 15, 2008)

All our prayers are with you.:grouphug:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so sorry you didn't quite get the answers you were hoping for. We are thinking of you and little Django and sending positive thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hoping that is going well for you all!!! Hugs to you!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am sorry that surgery did not fix the problem for Django. Did the vet comment on what the liver looked like? 

Many dogs have lived several years with liver disease. Treatment begins with a low protein diet (18-20% of kibble) with high quality protein, preferable dairy or vegetable. Lactulose, sam-e or denosyl and milk thistle are the meds he needs to be on.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

My prayers are continually with you. Does he act like he feels any better at all?
Carole


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

well, we had a rough night. it took django well over an hour to come out of anasthesia, not good. it takes most dogs 10 minutes. he'sstill a little out of it. they kept him in ICU over night, his body temp was extremely low, they had him under warm blowers, etc. then about midnight, we got a call from the vet, he had a little seizure, his glucose had dropped, they pupped him up with everything he needed, about 2:00 this morning, he was a bit better, his body temp came up a bit. just called ICU, he's actually sitting up, his body temp still needs to come up. we are hoping the vet will call before he starts rounds. keep you posted. the worst part is that we can't be with him, i hate the thought of him going thru this all alone. thank god the vet and techs are exceptional at the clinic and were monitoring him every 30 minutes throughout the night


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Sending prayers your way.....


----------



## mom23boys (Jun 26, 2008)

Hoping he is doing better this morning! Thinking of you all!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

My heart breaks for you and Django. Sending lots of ((((HUGS)))).


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

:hug: Hope he is feeling better and stabilized. I know how worried you are.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I'm sitting here in tears that Django is having such a hard time recovering and that the prognosis isn't what you'd hoped for. Please know you are in our thoughts and prayers. Many here have dealt with the liver issues successfully - so please PM them for more info.

Talk to your vet about visiting hours - I know that when I've had dogs in for extended times that they'll allow visiting. I had one little guy have to spend 10 days in the hospital and the highlight of my day was visiting. Broke my heart but it sure did keep his spirits up. Hugs to you.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Ageleke...I am sitting here crying for both you and Django. I hope he is home with you soon. 

You know Django's story so scares me, and I am sure a lot of us who have older (over 2) dogs and thought we were out of the woods with the liver issue. 

I am hoping and praying and sending healing vibes out to Django that he will come through this. Please stay strong and keep us posted.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Ageleke,

Sounds like we are all in tears this morning over Django....I wish there was something we could do to make it all better, I am so sorry you have to go though this.

You and Django will be in my thoughts and prayers....please Django get well soon.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Ageleke, I'm so sorry Django is still so sick. I hope today brings better news for you. Will the vet let you go and spend some time with him? I know our vet will let us spend a lot of time with our little ones when they are in the hospital. I thinking of you and wishing you and Django strength and health.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

It makes me so sad to hear how sick Django is. I hope and pray he gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I am so sorry you and your sweet Django are going through this... 

Sending healing thoughts your way. ((hugs)) Jean


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ageleke~ I have tears in my eyes and an ache in my heart for you and precious little Django. I know how hard all of this is for you both. 

When Shadow was first in ICU they let me in to visit even though the rules said differently. Have you asked if you can see him? That being said, they eventually asked me to not come, because Shadow had such a difficult time when I had to leave. They felt it was just too upsetting for her. 

My goodness...how I wish neither of you were having to go through this. 

I'll keep praying for you and Django. :hug:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Ageleke- I am so very sorry you and Django are going through this. My heart aches for you, as I know how much we love these dogs of ours. I hope Django can regain strength and you get some answers from the biopsy. Hugs to you during this very difficult time. :hug:


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

You are in our thoughts and prayers.

Paula, Rick, Max and Bessie


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Django and you are continuing in my thoughts and prayers. Still hoping for the best possible outcome and some news soon so they can begin a good plan for treatment. I'm so glad you opted to put him through surgery now. It sounds like he was getting weaker quickly. Please keep us posted on his recovery.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

we went to the vet today and half of the puzzle has been solved. They ran another test on him after surgery and the results came back indicating Django has addisons disease.

the good news is that medicine can control this problem. We still need to wait for the liver biopsy results to come back to tell us what the issue is with the liver. We are hoping the liver issue is something very small. We should have results by Tuesday.

He's home, recovering, under a few blankets, trying to get his body temp up a bit more and just recoveirng from being in the ICU for the past 4 days and his little procedure. 

He goes back to the vet in 2 weeks for a follow up. We hope he is on the road to recovery. I'm hanging out with him this weekend until he gets his energy back up and starts eating again.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

YES!!!

I am so relieved for you and our little buddy! I'll bet that is a big part of his problems. Maybe Cheryl will know more.
Carole


----------



## tikaboo (Aug 9, 2008)

I am so happy he is home! Poor baby, I hope everything gets figured out soon.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am happy to read that he is home with you and that he is being loved on my his mommy. I am praying that all be fine when the results come back. It can be very scary waiting on the results. Please keep us posted. Hugs and gentle bellly rubs!!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm so glad Django is home with you and that you are finally getting some answers. I hope the medicine will perk him up sooner rather than later.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this thread. I've been on pins and needles reading from the beginning. I'm so glad to read that he is home and you have some answers. I know the troubles are not over, but somehow they seem more manageable when you know what you are dealing with. Sending love and prayers your way for Django and your family. I can't imagine how difficult this must be. :grouphug:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hugs, I don't know much about that but I am glad you found an answer and a test that could bring you to the conclusion. I hope he gets back to being good old django as soon as possible.

Amanda


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

So glad Django is home with you right now. Hopefully being in the comforts of his home will help him recover. I know you will be watching him closely. You are such a great Hav Mom!! I hope there aren't any more revelations in regards to his health. So glad to hear medication can help Addisons.

Thanks so much for keeping us posted!! We are awaiting even more news. Praying for good news and a stronger, healthier Django!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

That is fabulous news - so much better than a liver shunt - although I know something is likely going on there as well. Isn't Addisons a thryroid disorder? (sorry I'm too lazy to Google it)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

give django a gentle belly rub from me and lickies from the boys. It is good to have some answers. hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

So happy to hear Django is headed in the right direction. All our positive thoughts are headed your way tonight!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Glad you are getting some answers!

I googled Django's condition and there's actually a support group for canine Addisons. http://www.addisondogs.com/addisons/whatis.html

Sending hugs!
Jean


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm so glad to read he's well enough to be home w/you. Sure hope all his symptoms are from the Addison's and that his liver turns out to be just fine. Give Django gentle belly rubs from me. What a great Hav-mom you are! :hug:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow! His symptoms must have gotten severe enough post op that they tested for this. How scary!!!

I am glad he is home with you. Your TLC has got to help him!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I am so glad Django is home with you getting the loving he needs and you have some answers to his problems. Please give him a hug and kiss from us.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

littlebuddy said:


> we went to the vet today and half of the puzzle has been solved. They ran another test on him after surgery and the results came back indicating Django has addisons disease.
> 
> the good news is that medicine can control this problem. We still need to wait for the liver biopsy results to come back to tell us what the issue is with the liver. We are hoping the liver issue is something very small. We should have results by Tuesday.
> 
> ...


 I am so glad he is home with you, there is nothing better then mommy's love and TLC.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

How is Django this morning?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm thinking of little Django this morning too. I hope he had a restful night.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Me, three. How's he doing?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I hope today brings a better day for Django .


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm gald he is back home with you. I pray he will perk up and be better soon -- and that medications will do the trick.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Hope Django's feeling better today.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Just checking...Hope Django is improving today. :hug:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Just checking in. I hope Django is feeling a little better today.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

well, we are still a bit out of it as the vet expected. he's rather wabbly on his skinny legs when he goes outside to pee and still trembles a bit her and there. no appetite, i have had to dilute his canned food and give it to him via syringe, dreadful thing to do but it needs to be done, he needs to get food in his little belly. the vet thought by tonight he should be perking up. 

he's on his meds which are another challenge, he's on 6 different meds, all but 1 are given via syringe and they all seem to taste horrible. the pill has been a challenge since he turns his nose up at everything given to him but, baby steps. he was in icu for 4 days, rough recovery after his procedure, so slow recovery but the best part is that he's at home. 

we really thought we were going to loose him after his procedure but he's a tough little guy, skin and bones and all! thanks agian to everyone for all your thoughts and prayers, it has helped me tremendously. i know he's just a dog to most but he's a part of our family and we love him so very much and all we want is for him to recover and get back to playing!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

So glad to read he's doing a bit better. Give him some gentle belly rubs from me (Oliver sends lickies, but you probably don't want to deliver those yourself. ) And of course, no one here believes Django is 'just a dog'. He's a beautiful little spirit and part of your family. I'm sure this is incredibly difficult. :grouphug: Here's hoping and praying he is feeling like himself again soon!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Django, big hugs and prayers to you for a speedy recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> i know he's just a dog to most


I guarantee that your beautiful boy is MUCH more than just a dog to all of us. I hope he continues to improve as the day goes on.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Ageleke--I am glad that Django is home and in your arms. Perhaps you can get him to take some vanilla pediasure for calories. It might not be as messy as the diluted canned food.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

we're thinking of you with everyone of those baby steps. Thanks for keeping us posted. I will continue to keep Django and your whole family in my thoughts.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

To all of us here, there is no such thing as "just a dog" so we totally understand the emotional roller coaster we ride when our little ones are sick and we dont' know how to help. ((((((Hugs)))))) to you all. I am pleased to hear Django seems on the mend. It's great that he is home with you! 

The poor guy sure went through a lot in such a short amount of time. Although I've been through some rough months not knowing why Ricky's blood test results were totally out of the ball park of normal, he wasn't at all sickly. I can easily imagine, though, just how tough it is to live through. Django's photo in your avatar has always been one of my favorites since I joined here almost 2 yrs. ago and I would love to see him bounce back and play like that again very soon! Prayers being said for him and your family.


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Dear Ageleke, My dearest Sheltie, Abbie, had Addisons disease which was diagnosted when she was around seven years old. She lived with the aid of medicine just three months short of 15 years. I pray you have your Django for a long life. Ruthann and Annabelle.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Prayers for a speedy recovery Django.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

That's what's so wonderful about this forum...we all understand and care! It could be one of our furbabies. 

I'm glad he's home and send healing wishes for his continued recovery.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

What a worry! That had to be an awful scare with him coming out of the anesthetic so slowly. I'm glad he's back at home with you and you have some answers! I hope he starts to rally soon and gets his appetite back. You've come to the right place when you need understanding about how much your dog means to you! Give him a hug from me. :hug:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I hope Django is on the mend very soon. You know how fond I am of him. Don't forget to take care of yourself too. I'm sure this has been very stressful for you. Best of luck to Django.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Goodmorning Ageleke! How is Django this morning? We are so worried about him.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Just checking in, I hope Django is feeling better today.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Just checking on you and Django today... hope he is a bit better.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

well, we had a slow start to the day, had to give him his food via syringe, didn't take the meds too well but, this afternoon, he starte eating his canned food! yippie! one of the symptoms of addisons is excessive urination and drinking lots of water which he's displaying both. he also has an occassional tremor, also a symptom of addisons. if he continues on the road he's on, he will get better slowly but surely. i'll keep youposted once i receie the results to the liver biopsy


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Gosh, it would be so great if his liver is fine! I'm glad he's eating a little canned food. Ear lickies from Vinny and Lulu.
Carole


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I glad to hear he's eating some on his own now! Com'on boy! You can do it!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh I am glad Django is eating.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Yippee Django is eating. What great news! I am hoping the bile acid elevation was just from the Addison's.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I entered the yahoo groups for Addisons on your behalf and they wantded to make sure your dog was diagnosed in the right way: Did your dog have an ACTH stimulation test done. They want you to confer with your vet if you are not sure.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Cheryl, you are truly our health angel in addition to being one of the most supportive, kindest people I've ever met.

Good news about Django eating - hopefully the rest of the symptoms will begin to subside as well.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm so happy to read Django is starting to improve. I'm sending good thoughts your way and prayers for the sweet little guy.:hug:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I hope Django is feeling better today and continues to eat. Let us know when you get the biopsy results. We'll keep our fingers and toes crossed that everything turns out fine and you'll only have the Addison's to treat. :hug:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Just checking in to see how Django is doing. I'm happy to read that he ate some of his canned food! You go, Django! :hug: Hoping he continues to get better and the test results are good.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Just sending Django some get well soon vibes and lots of :hug::hug::kiss::kiss:
Hope he is doing better today.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Checking for news and sending "Get well quick!" thoughts to Django. Keep eating, little guy!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am checking in, too. Django, remember how much you like to eat? Keep up the good work.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

well, i got a call from the vet today, it turns out djangos liver is fine, he has a condition called reactive hepatitis, but there's no infection or bacteria in the liver. he thinks the addisons caused the liver to go haywire along with his blood cell count and now that we're getting the addisons under control, the liver needs to heal itself and all will be good. they ran a cortisol test after his biopsy, this is what determined that he had addisons. i feel so bad, wonder if he went thru all this for no reason, could we have figured out the addisons without everything that happend, don't know but, he's eating, about a can of food a day, energy slowly coming back, he was peeing every hour on the hour, even thru the night, we adjusted his meds and hopefully that will slow down the urinating. he was sick for a month so we know his recovery will take some time and we are patient! thanks again to all and your kind words.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

That is great news! The Addison's is treatable. It will take awhile to get the drugs balanced, but it sounds like slowly, but surly you are getting Django back.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am really glad to see he is getting back to being himself. Hugs to you and everything you have faced in the last month.

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wonderful news, I am so glad he is getting back to normall. Hugs to you, I know this has been a hard time for you.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I am so glad to hear that you at least know what you are dealing with and that he is eating again. You have been wonderful to Django, don't second guess anything you have done. It's gotten you to the place you are now. 

I hope you and Django get a good nights sleep soon, I am sure you both could use one.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

It's great to hear his liver is ok. The Addisons was plenty enough right? I hope you get his meds figured out and he gets his strength back soon so you can have your sweet boy back! Geez, I'm still upset that you nearly lost him!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

This is great news Ageleke. Hugs to you and belly rubs and ear scratches and massages to Django.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Some relief. I'm so glad things will be getting better soon!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

That is great news. You and Django both ROCK!
Carole


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

So glad to hear good news. I hope Django gets better soon. He is beautiful poochie!! He has been in our thoughts and prayers and so glad we have a good outcome.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What a scare you've all been through! I'm happy to hear Django is getting better every day. Sure, there might be challenges with the Addison's, but it looks like you are doing everything possible to help him heal. So nice to hear!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

So happy to read a good update and to find out that all the problems are treatable! Sending belly rubs to Django from me and lickies from Oliver! :hug:


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I'm so glad that Django is on the mend. Every day he'll be a little better and back to his usual self in no time.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

This is great news! Hugs all around.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I am so happy to hear that beautiful Django is doing better. I hope that soon he is back to the happy dog we see in the photos.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Ageleke,
I so glad to hear that Dajango's liver is fine and he is doing better. The thought of him sick is just so sad. I am hoping he will be much better soon. I know how much you love him...it shows in all your postings.

We send :kiss::hug::hug:get well soon!


----------

